# Gabby & Aria Foaling thread 342 days today!*Graphic photos*



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is a pic of our stallion Larkin In Gilead


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope everything goes well. Will be looking forward to pics.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow does Gabby have a wide load there! Has she been checked for twins?

We won't have long to wait on this foaling thread.


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Gabby was checked in foal but never ultrasounded. Asked my vet a few months back when he was out and she was sooo large and he told me not to worry! Idk hes on standby if need be, but she is a compact horse and her last baby was a very big girl. Her last filly a black & white is a 2 yr old this yr and already 15.2. Gabby is 14.3 and daddy is 15.1. I hope for her sake she doesnt hold out too much longer! Very uncomfortable the last few days. Tail goin all day, tried to lay down a few times yesterday but only got halfway down before she decided it wasnt gonna work out and got back up, I was thinking I would share a picture with you guys of how relaxed she is. I told my sister if I posted a pic of her vulva and how swollen and relaxed I know I would get comments saying holy cow can you see feet! lol


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like we won't have to wait long to see a baby,especially with that ph level.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

:shock: That grey is huge! Like...WoW!

Good luck! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here are some pic of The girls and their progress everyone will have to let me know what their guess is how far off you think we are...lol.....This is Gabby the grey mare

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

This is Aria the sorrel mare









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Are they maiden mares? Gabby _seems_ closer, but they may just give you a very long night by foaling one after the other


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The gray looks closer to me too.But they both could go at any time.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep, the grey looks like she'll go first, but you never know! Cant wait to see some babies!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes Gabby looks alot closer to me to, but usually when Im pretty sure of somthing like that they will prove me wrong and Aria will foal first...lol, still nothing this morning, we are in Northern MN and it has been wonderful weather the last few days in the 50's got out of bed this morning and its pouring rain. When youve got 3 feet of snow melting already and its starts pouring its not a good thing! If this keeps up I need a paddle boat to get out to them its just YUCK! right now! That probably means someones gonna foal


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

yep that's the way it works


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't know you could use regular spa strips! Do you have to do anything special? 
Oh, and I know how you feel! Its super wet and muddy here. My mare is still 30 days till her due date so I don't want to stall her yet, but every chance she gets she gets filthy! She especially likes to wallow in the mud after being brushed


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I think Minnesota's early spring weather is a reason why my oldest sister bred her mare for a slightly later foal. She is in Duluth and her mare is due at the very end of April, it shouldn't be as bad of a mud hole then. Not that you can ever predict Minnesota weather, Valleyfair has very short lines on days with predicted rain and/or thunderstorms.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Subbing so I'm here when the foals photos arrive!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I didn't know you could use regular spa strips! Do you have to do anything special?
> Oh, and I know how you feel! Its super wet and muddy here. My mare is still 30 days till her due date so I don't want to stall her yet, but every chance she gets she gets filthy! She especially likes to wallow in the mud after being brushed


Nothing really special, you can buy the 6 way strips at our local hardware store, your only looking at the ph level and the hardness, (which is calcium) buy a gallon of distilled water, and mix your mild a 3:1 ratio, if you have 1cc of milk use 3 cc's distilled water. Dip your test strip and wait the time on the box to read the faster it changes the better. When they are ready hardness will be at 400ppm or higher but ph is the one that really helps and that will start at the highest and when your within about 12 to 24 hours it will drop way out like off the chart low 6.4 or lower. Works like a charm for me and I dont lose sleep anymore, the worst Ive had is last yr one mare held out 3 days after she tested ready...but I say if nothing else it tells you when they wont foal, Im glad I still only lost 3 nights of sleep instead of 3 weeks!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> I think Minnesota's early spring weather is a reason why my oldest sister bred her mare for a slightly later foal. She is in Duluth and her mare is due at the very end of April, it shouldn't be as bad of a mud hole then. Not that you can ever predict Minnesota weather, Valleyfair has very short lines on days with predicted rain and/or thunderstorms.


We usually have babies the end of April but we show and this way I dont lose them for the whole yr. and march is a happy medium since my stalls arent heated just heat lamps to have them in Jan. I dont believe in a broodmare so our babies come out of our show string, all our mares have to get a good show record going before we breed and we show daddy too soo mud it is I guess....lol


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

sounds like you got all the bases covered! subbing to see those pretty little ones :lol:


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

subbing


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Subbing to see these little guys or gals!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing  Congrats! Stunning Sire!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

k at the risk of sounding really dumb someone has to tell me what subbing stands for.....lol :lol:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

You just subbed  You post something in a thread and it notifys you when a new reply/s is added. Hope that helps


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

sommsama09 said:


> Subbing  Congrats! Stunning Sire!


Thanks so much he is my hubbys baby. 
We got him as a yearling from South Dakota. He is such a great boy. Very very well behaved. Enough that he is an easy boy to show, he does mounted drill team with him showmanship, halter, Pleasure and games. We are very proud of him. He has had 5 babies for us so far all girls all colored.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see the babies! Hope all goes well.


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

ok so at the risk of getting beat up online Im gonna share and ask for some other opinions....please read the full post before you comment.........Our Grey mare was bred in April a few months later for the first time in her life started coughing alot....we thought of most things and treated, one even being lungworm because we had a mini mule for a time that was a rescue and Gabby had spent some time in her pen after she was gone. In the end it was confirmed and Gabby was diagnosed with heaves. This is where I must say she was about 6 months along and we discussed terminating her pregnancy but the vet advised that it would be more dangerous that far along to terminate then to let her carry. Gabby is on Tri hist and albuterol when needed. She has done wonderfully through the winter and went months without even needing any meds. We have always been particular about hay and Gabby has no background of it that we have found. Yesterday Gabbys resperation started increasing to a little above normal. I gave her her tri hist but but last night she was wheazing pretty good. Gave her albuterol and have spent the night watching her. I also have dexamethasone for her but obviosly holding off on that my vet said to give her 15ml when she hits labor as it would help her greatly. I dont know if it was the weather change or what triggered this but my poor girl is having a rough go, I couldnt sleep been up watching her, just wish I could do more, gonna call my vet here in a min. Has anyone else had to deal with this? My nerves are shot! Gabby will obviously not bred ever again and will just continue to be part of our family after she foals. Im still in the anger phase right now saying WHY weve always been careful with our hay never fed anything I thought was even remotely moldy or dusty, and i see so many horses that are fed filth and are 20 with no problems and am suprised their not dead! IDK any advice? (so everyone knows her hay is watered)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No Advice Op. I'm just sending good vibes your way.

To everyone that keeps posting "subbing" just an FYI but at the top of the thread there is a little menu called "Thread Tools" Click on it and it gives you the option of subscribing to a thread without having to actually post on it...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

but then NDAppy the OP wouldn't know we're all demanding photos as soon as they foals have dropped LOL

No advice here, but maybe speak to your vet and see if there is anything you can do to help her? Or maybe the foal is shifted and ready to come and its labouring her a bit? (I have no clue about horse pregnancies, for the record o.0)


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

does any one else use foaling charts? my goodness I love them and it really helps from yr to year to see progress.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I bred a older mare for the first time last year and she developed wheezing while about 5 months pregnant and as she got closer she got worst after she delivered she was fine no more symptoms. She gave me some long nights towards the end of the pregnancy, sometimes she sounded like she having an asthma attack, but she wasn't in distress her gums stayed nice and pink, she never went off her feed, no nasal discharge, didn't cough often though. I thought maybe dusty hay but none of the other horses were having a problem, and watering her hay didn't make a difference, what I think it could have been is extra pressure on the diaphragm from the foal, she was a very obese older maiden mare, I wouldn't have bred her had I known she was 18 instead of 13 like I was told when I bought her then when I got the papers she was 18, needless to say I was upset about that, but that's another story.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

onemoretime0580 said:


> He has had 5 babies for us so far all girls all colored.


Ouch bet he hurt heheheh sorry couldn't resist  He is a pretty thing, that's for sure. And that poor gray mare looks ready to pop!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hurry up a foal horseys!!

Good luck to them OP!! Wishing them all the best and hope to see some photos soon!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well no to much to report this morning, I think they are crossing their legs..lol they both look like if they sneeze they might pop, bags are full and tight still both testing mid range for PH, weather has turned nice here, in the 60s all week and 70s this weekend so they are probably holding out for pouring rain or a snowstorm. Gabby is till having a little bit of a tough time breathing, thinking I might just have the vet out to have him check her over see what he thinks. Im thinking the bottom lineis hes gonna tell me shes in the last week of pregnancy most likely and so its just gonna be a little harder on her especially since she looks like shes having 3!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck with the foaling!! Your stud is stunning, i'm a sucker for paints of course!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I also should've said your mares look like beached whales lol.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Any news!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sitting here watching the girls. I have my foaling pen and stalls set up on the back side of my house with windows on the stalls and everything lit up so I get to sit in my rocker and watch out the window. My grey mare is acting very agitated tonight doing the helicopter with her tail kicking her belly and overall uneasy. Looks like I'll be here watching her for a bit. Will update if something happens!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Not yet?! Wow they must be havinh HUGE babies!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You must be one of the most comfortable pregnant mare watchers (other than being sleep deprived). Hope those girls finish baking some healthy foals with uneventful deliveries


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

helicopter tail and still no foal??? a bit of colic?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, she sure is huge, isn't she? Hoping for a baby soon!


----------



## Mnhorsemom (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in MN too. Hope you get some babies on the ground while this wonderfull weather holds out. Who would have thought we would be in the 70's in the middle of March!!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well still no babies today. I am at the point I get every year where you start feeling like they may hold out for another few months or maybe their faking and just really bloated.....lol  Gabby is still pretty agitated today tail swishing kicked at her belly a few times. I think that baby is so big every movement probaly feels very uncomfortable. Took some new pics today, hate this feeling of no end in site! My girls are huge and look like if they sneeze they might pop I surely hope we go sometime soon! They may be huge but my girls are still beautiful to me!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww gorgeous as always!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's got to happen soon?!?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW! That grey is beyond huge!! How can she walk? lol. Very pretty horses BTW. Good luck


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

So the grey mare is having an elephant baby? right?


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well the girls are still cooking those babies nothing last night. I think Aria is done as a couple days ago her belly button popped out, so I think that means the turkeys done  I also noticed when that happened her sides got big flat spots in the centers of them. The bottom of Gabys belly looks like an egg and NOT JOKING her belly is only aout 2 feet from the ground. I decided to download a magic 8 ball app on my iphone cause its guess is about as good as mine anymore...lol Aria looks as though her bags could fill just a touch more but shes a maiden so that may not happen until she actually hits labor. Gabby is full and tight and he milk is a very think amber color that just streams when you touch her bags. She never turned white last yr before she foaled and I dont know if I should wait for it this yr either? The bottom line is neither of them can really change anymore its just sit and wait isnt it horrible when it could be 7 days away or 12 hours...lol


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

yourcolorfuladdiction said:


> So the grey mare is having an elephant baby? right?


 **** I told my sister this morning I should come up with some African elephant names for her baby:lol:
I actually shouldnt laugh starting to worry about hydrops or something, I really dont think she is carrying twins as I doubt she would have made it this far with twins, they are both at 349 days today, sent a pic of her to my vet and talked to him for a while. He said stop biting your nails and take a prozac......lol gonna be a big healthy baby. If by chance it is, its something we cant change now anyway and keep his # close just in case. 
He said if she hasnt foaled by Tuesday he will come check her out but hopefully we will have a baby by then.....either of them would be nice.....time for womeone to step up to the plate!!!!!!


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

You know they're waiting for a thunderstorm, and they're both going to go at the same time...

In Swahili: Elephant = ndovu/tembo. Or if you want to get all illusive you can go for Morfil, which is an island in northern Senegal named after the Elephants that once roamed there :rofl: either way her belly is going to be dragging on the ground soon! Oh, and an elephant gestational period is 22 months so if she is carrying one, you might have a long wait :shock:

Also it's a little late to be hydrops so don't worry!!!! I bet she's just trying to one-up her pregnant counterpart lol.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Nothing yet?? Can't wait to see the little ones


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Just read this thread and am ready to see the babies! lol I'm going to pick a date and time for a guess...um..3/20 at 7:38pm. I am almost never right so hopefully that will have the babies coming out sooner! Haha!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

had to share!!!! My mares are out in their pen standing next to eachother half asleep seemingly doing a chorus line from the looks of it, one kicks their belly then the other kickes her belly, one swishes a tail then the other, at least they are giving me something to watch!!! Both have had lips curled a bunch today also. I think they are in cahoots trying to see how many nights they can get me to stay up in a row.....lol starting to bun out here! My husband went out to work in North Dakota in Jan. so Im alone this yr. Just me and my 12 and 7 yr old. At least in yrs past he has shared nights with me I dont know how much longer Im gonna make it! On a more sour note he will be back for his week of on the 26th so at this rate he might just be here by the time they decide to foal!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

At least you can watch them from the comforts of your house and not have to trek out through the snow/mud/cold


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can we please have some more pictures of the fatties? :-D


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

sure here they are 349 days


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

:shock: They are huge! LoL. They grey mare, is the biggest pregnant mare that I've ever seen. She can't hold that baby in much longer, her belly will touch the ground. LoL.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I have to shake my head and laugh every time I see new pics of your girls,they're just so HUMONGOUS!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

oh my the grey is huge hope she goes soon lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

SNK, she actually reminds me of your grey mini when she was pregnant. LoL

I bet you could set a glass of water on her and it wouldn't spill. She has such a straight topline. She is gorgeous and I just want to take her home. She's beautiful! And I'm such a fan of greys.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

BABIES COME OUT NOW!!!!! There I yelled at them. Are they out yet? They need to come out happy and healthy, but in a bigger rush than they are now!!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> SNK, she actually reminds me of your grey mini when she was pregnant. LoL
> 
> I bet you could set a glass of water on her and it wouldn't spill. She has such a straight topline. She is gorgeous and I just want to take her home. She's beautiful! And I'm such a fan of greys.


 :lol: i was actually thinking the same :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

There is NO way you can say

'OMG IS MY HORSE PREGNANT OR NOT?'

They definetly ARE lol

ready to pop!! Hoping its any day now for you!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well here we are! Weve rounded the corner today to 350 days for the girls today! I know they could plausably go another 10 to 15 days but by the looks of them you wouldnt think so! But then again that what I said 15 days ago.....lol nothing new to report morning check reveiled nothing I havent seen everday for the past 7 days. They both seem ready but at a standstill. I have used the 6 way pool and spa test strips for a few yrs here and would swear by them but I went and bought a new box this yr and they have changed them! I am having a difficult time with them this yr and my readings seem to be all over the place. They made the ph pad very thick and I dont like it! It starts me off low for about the first 30 seconds before it gets darker. it says not to read it after 30 sec so Ive been up all these nights when I obviously dont have to be. The calcium on the new strips has all new colors on the back which the pad does not match any but they do still match the old box? Not happy at all with these changes and wondeing if anyone else is having difficulty with them this yr?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

For the ph strips, what technique do you use? Do you collect urine, stand next to them holding the strip while they urinate? 

That may be a dumb question but ive never heard of them being used.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mnhorsemom (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we are supposed to get some t-storms later this afternoon and tonight so maybe that will help )


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> For the ph strips, what technique do you use? Do you collect urine, stand next to them holding the strip while they urinate?
> 
> That may be a dumb question but ive never heard of them being used.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dont feel bad at all I cant believe how many people dont know. You collect a little milk and mix it aat a 1:3 ratio with distilled water, short story when your calcium goes up to 400 or more and the ph drops to 6.8 or lower you will usually have a baby within 24 hrs.


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

wanted to show you guys a pic of gabbys last filly she is 2 this yr. I know Im biast but Gabby had a gorgeous filly last time so really looking forwad to what comin this time. This is Lark Be A Lady. Last yr in halter as a yearling.


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

here are a couple more of her as a weanling 2 months and 3 months old.....lol I notice Gabby is a little thinner in that photo!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Looking forward to another pretty foal this year. My internet stopped working today and I thought she would have had her foal just because I couldn't get online! Sending positive vibes and thoughts your way in the hope that they help speed things along


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

onemoretime0580 said:


> Dont feel bad at all I cant believe how many people dont know. You collect a little milk and mix it aat a 1:3 ratio with distilled water, short story when your calcium goes up to 400 or more and the ph drops to 6.8 or lower you will usually have a baby within 24 hrs.


This is going to be so useful next year when my mare foals. Thank you very much! 

Gabby's 2 year old is beautiful!!! WoW. I really like her.


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> This is going to be so useful next year when my mare foals. Thank you very much!
> 
> Gabby's 2 year old is beautiful!!! WoW. I really like her.


If you look back through the post I went into a little more detail about the strips  They are nice!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I can see why you are so eager to see the new foal-her last one was beauty-hope you can see the new foals soon. Foal waiting is usally nerve-wracking,sorry those strips aren't working so well this time around.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I yelled at them before. I am still waiting....

That is a pretty little girl there. I hope this one is as pretty!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

well guess what! NO BABIES! its not coming as much of a suprise to me anymore..lol. I wish I could even say maybe I was wrong on their breeding dates but I was holding their leads when they were bred,we only hand breed but maybe this is what ou get when you start their breeding on April fools day!!!!! They were both bred april 1st through April 5th last yr. So if Gabby is carrying an elephant maybe I should get some sleep for the next yr.....lol. Ive been trying to break up the bordem thinking about registered and barn names for boys and girl for both of them any ideas? I love picking registered names but not so good at barn names. Gabby is Reno Valley Lady and Aria is Request Vanzis Chick. Our stallion Is Larkin In Gilead out of Look whos Larkin and Rugged Lark. He is also Impressive Te N Te and Sonny Dee Bar. Here are a couple of my favorites
Gabbys baby - Cool Hand Lark - Lark of the Draw - Good Lark In Reno
Arias baby - Good Larkin Chick - Request To Impress - Impressive Lil Chick
or Shez Rough N Rugged or Hez Rough N Rugged Tell me what you think?


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

What date and time did I pick? It was today at 7:38pm I think. I'm holding out that I will be right...mainly for your sake. lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Those are cute names! I like all of them


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

onemoretime0580 said:


> well guess what! NO BABIES! its not coming as much of a suprise to me anymore..lol. I wish I could even say maybe I was wrong on their breeding dates but I was holding their leads when they were bred,we only hand breed but maybe this is what ou get when you start their breeding on April fools day!!!!! They were both bred april 1st through April 5th last yr. So if Gabby is carrying an elephant maybe I should get some sleep for the next yr.....lol. Ive been trying to break up the bordem thinking about registered and barn names for boys and girl for both of them any ideas? I love picking registered names but not so good at barn names. Gabby is Reno Valley Lady and Aria is Request Vanzis Chick. Our stallion Is Larkin In Gilead out of Look whos Larkin and Rugged Lark. He is also Impressive Te N Te and Sonny Dee Bar. Here are a couple of my favorites
> Gabbys baby - Cool Hand Lark - Lark of the Draw - Good Lark In Reno
> Arias baby - Good Larkin Chick - Request To Impress - Impressive Lil Chick
> or Shez Rough N Rugged or Hez Rough N Rugged Tell me what you think?


I like Lark Of The Draw and Shez/Hez Rough N Rugged. Awesome names!


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm subbing I wanna see these babies!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, Aria is Testing at a 6.8 today for her ph and a little over 400 for calcium. ????? Shes probably just screwin around with me but she has laid down and slept about 5 times today which is out of the norm for her been very cranky with her belly today tellin that kid to knock it off quite a bit? We shall see !!!!!!!!! Bags look like they should be a little fuller than they are they are full but not all the way hard, but she is a maiden sooooo long night tonight!!!! Cross your fingers!!!!! And Ill report in the morning that NOTHING happened.....lol


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Almost here!? I hope so!! Keeping a stalking watch :3


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I might have to send your grey mare a skateboard to roll her belly around with if this goes on to much longer..... Come on, someone has to have a foal soon to entertain me while I wait for our mares


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I think something happened last night because she hasn't posted yet!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully something happened and she's getting lots of pictures for us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for a healthy mom and foal 

Hoping to hear an update soon!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I need an update! Hopefully if she did foal everything went well!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing so I can see baby pics... if it didn't happen last night, it's happening soooooooooooooooooooooooon!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

OHHHHHH I can't wait till they foal!!!! I hope it is happening soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Those are beautiful pregnant ladies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darklotus88 (Mar 20, 2012)

awe poor grey mare


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Subbing to see some babies!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys sorry so late in the day! Put my kids on the bus was outside all morning and then I had a nap! I am plum worn out! Well I have no babies but some news......Aria kept me intently watching last night for 4 hours of tail swishing kicking at her belly, pushing her head up curling her lip walking around, eating for 10 min and then repeating her cycle. Then NOTHING! Her Ph tested at 6.4 this morning, her bags are full shes very crabby, vulva really long so it will be another fun night tonight. Gabby tested at 6.8 this morning bags are full she had some wax this morning, vulva is actually hanging OPEN today and I hardly touched her bags and she sprayed milk, I know I have been waiting for these mares to foal but if they go the same night I might be feeling like E.T running in a circle with my arms in the air!!!!!:lol: Were at day 352 today so my wild guess is we have to getting close right?!?!?!?!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Should be..


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Hopefully it's soon because I want to see some baby pictures!!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

snapped a pic of them for you today, Is it just me or does Gabbys belly look smaller, hopefully a good sign. I put them into my riding pen for the day as all my pens are muddy and wanted them to stretch their legs.


----------



## rodeogirl1995 (Mar 20, 2012)

subbing i wanna see some babies


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's getting Close!!! Fire up the coffeepot!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Look at that grey mare!!! She's huge, but super cute!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

here are what the girls back end look like today


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy horse!! I see feet!! Can't wait ^.^ I hope they foal tomorow before 11:00 - I am going to Hunger Games midinght showing, so I wanna 'watch' this too


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm thinking maybe the gray will go tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the grey will go very soon good luck can't wait to see pics :O)


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whew, I agree with everyone else, that grey is very close! Keep us updated! Can't wait to see the babies! I don't remember if you posted pics of the stud or not and can't seem to find it, would love to see some pics! Good luck!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> Whew, I agree with everyone else, that grey is very close! Keep us updated! Can't wait to see the babies! I don't remember if you posted pics of the stud or not and can't seem to find it, would love to see some pics! Good luck!


Pictures of daddy to be for both mares is post #2 

Beautiful paint stallion! These babies should be colorful :wink:


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, thanks Sunny!!! I was thinking it was on pages 2 or 3 and didnt even look on the first one, lol. Oops!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't wait to see babies!

Rhonda


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well no one even acted uncomfortable last night eating and sleeping all night, 
I think every night makes me a little more frustrated its time to take a deep breath and regroup...lol....Aria is still testing 6.4in pH this morning lower than gabby who is still sitting at 6.8. I should say 6.4 is the lowest my strips go and in the past when my mares have got to 6.8 in the morning they usually go that night....not these girls, I think I should go out and try to find the corks they have hidden and pull them...:lol:.....just as long as everyone else sees the same things I am I dont feel like a nut job whos seeing things. Gabbys back end looks like if she doesnt walk careful baby might fall out......lol...and the pic I took yesterday of her back end was her effort to hold tight so when she is relaxed it looks worse.....I have to thank everone who has been with me on this thread for the last week you guys being excited with me and taking time to read my long posts have really heped me keep a little sanity still... Who knows maybe the 353rd nights the charm!!!!! LOL


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

and if this goes on much longer I may have to get ultrasund to get you guys any pictures:lol:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Bless your heart! Do these mares realize they're pregnant? lol If my girl does this to me next year, rest assured I will be on here everyday completely flipping and losing hair each and every day from pulling it out. Don't know how you do it. I would be out there giving those girls a stern talking to.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I know the feeling.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

What she needs to do is plan a trip out of town or make an appointment for something important.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Do we has babies?! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## That One Chick (Mar 23, 2012)

Hopefully soon! I'm dying of anticipation here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

WE HAVE A GIRL! Gabby gave us a sorrel tobiano little girl early this morning around 5 am Big girl and both are doing awesome! HERE ARE SOME PIS FINALLY! I think Aria is right behind I think we are having another real shortly!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

CONGRATS! What a lil cutie! the lil spother chest looks kinda like a heart


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful little baby!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations! She is so precious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

so cute concrats.


----------



## SageBush (Sep 14, 2010)

So adorable! Brought tears to my eyes! Congratulations! Good vibes going your way for #2.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

congratulations, now for the next one to pop.


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

Yay!!!!!! Congrats  be sure to post more pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful baby girl! Someone looks like her daddy... what a doll. Glad everything went well & thrilled to finally have some baby pictures


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! I was looking at the mare cam early this morning & she was just standing there kinda sleepy. it sure happens fast doesn't it? Congrats on a beautiful filly.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby! She looks great!!!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww,what a cutie! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Yay! So happy to see that! She is such a cutie pie! Congrats! 
Now for Aria to take her cue from Gabby! lol


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats on the cutie!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally! Congratulations! Were their any complications or was it an easy delivery?

Filly looks very similar to daddy. She's sooooo cute and mom looks like she's very proud. I'm quite surprised 2 didn't pop out though. LoL.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my! Congrats! Look forward to see the 2nd!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Delivery went great . Momma is breathing with ease which makes me feel alot better. Her breathing got better about 4 days ago and she didn't even need meds during delivery. Aria s milk is white this morning and this afternoon she is waxed and manure is really loose she's hiding in her stall and very uncomfortable!! Well see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Is she set up on a mare cam also?


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

?? Neither of my mares are on cam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad it went well, hope the next one goes well also. Are there little white specks in the white milk?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry about that -got my wires crossed I guess.


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Sorry about that -got my wires crossed I guess.


That's okay 😃
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

So is Gabby's filly going to grey out because of Gabby? Or is Gabby not a dominant grey color?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wooo! Thats awesomely cute foal! Congrats to the mare...and you!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous foal!!! Now for the other one to pop!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

tempest said:


> So is Gabby's filly going to grey out because of Gabby? Or is Gabby not a dominant grey color?[/QUOTE
> I believe that she has a 75% chance of greying. Gabby wa s a Buckskin until about 4 yrs old before she started to grey out. Her mother was a grey and father a buckskin.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It is a 50% chance to turn grey. Look for white hairs all over the head and body when baby sheds sheds her foal coat


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

got a quick video of her this morning


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Sooooo cute!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would say there is a good chance she is grey. Foals are not normally born the dark "adult" version of their colors. It is hard to tell being that ll the pics are inside, but it looks like she is the darker more "mature" tone of red. Foals that are born that more intense adult color are normally going to grey. IMO from these pictures/video there is a really, really good chance that she is a grey.


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

congratulations she is beautiful


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awwww...congrats!!! She's gorgeous! Can't wait to see the second one pop out!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww what a cute filly congrats!! :smile:


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

She is so pretty! congrats!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I think your super cute baby has a very bad habit forming that I know how to fix. Send her up for a few months so I can fix it  Free of charge!


----------



## darklotus88 (Mar 20, 2012)

congrats she is beautiful... i had no doubt that it be a paint


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She is adorable! Congrats on the healthy baby!


----------



## That One Chick (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats! Hopefully you have another one on the way soon, too!
She's too adorable for her own good! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, she really is a nice size! No wonder mom was so huge, lol! That video is precious. The filly looks like she isn't quite certain of this new, huge world she is in! Can't wait to see your other mare's baby!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Very cute girl. Congrats!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

*Hollywood... here she comes*

Congrats.. very cute


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well just went to check on Aria. I went to feel her bag and knocked some wax off and she started dripping a small amount of skim milk! She cant test any lower on the strips so Im hoping tonight is her night! We shall see. hopefully I will have some more pics for you in the morning!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I stayed away so I could see babies when I came back...1 gorgeous little filly YAY!

Ok Mom, hurry up, the other filly is here, we need a playmate for her!!! 

I'd be sooo bald by now LOL


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

While watching the video I was reminded of a certain scene from Bambi. This video skips the part, but picks up right after the scene where Bambi learns to walk.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

tempest said:


> While watching the video I was reminded of a certain scene from Bambi. This video skips the part, but picks up right after the scene where Bambi learns to walk.
> 
> Thumper Bits - YouTube


Sorry to hijack, but Tempest that is seriously one of my favorite movies! I love all of the old Disney Classics! ~sigh~ so many memories.

On Topic- OP your little one is adorable! Hoping for a safe delivery and healthy baby for Aria! The video was adorable GAbby looks like she's gonna be a great momma


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any updates on Aria?


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Aria is just plain old torturing me now! Got a pic of her bags this morning...I really hope she cant cross her legs much longer....Lots of wax!


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Momma and baby came out his morning to run around 3 days old already! Happy girls!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well that's mares do it drive us crazy. Mamma and baby look very happy and healthy.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

onemoretime0580 said:


> Aria is just plain old torturing me now! Got a pic of her bags this morning...I really hope she cant cross her legs much longer....Lots of wax!
> View attachment 92579


Know the feeling... my one mare is just seeing how long she can keep me sleeping in the barn. My second mare decided to start waxing too :shock:.

Your mare I would definitely say is going to go any minute... no really.. any minute... :lol:


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

ok so it 2:30 in the afternoon just looked at her bags and she is dripping and making sooo much wax! Here are hopefully the last pics of her as a pregnant mare....lol


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

At least yours wax, most of mine don't, at least I don't catch it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a long icicle of wax~she surely must be Very Close!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jeeze-O-Peets. That's lotsa wax! She should drop anytime now... *crosses fingers*


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

SHES HERE! right around 12am Aria foaled a pretty little girl. A little dissapointed that shes a solid but she healthy and beautiful just the same. I will go get some pics of her in a min but have this for you!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations!! It was about time


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope she is healthy and mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats! Cant wait to see pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Another filly! They'll be so cute playing together. Glad it went well.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

CONGRATS on both the pretty little fillies!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats!!! Looks like Mom was glad for a little break once she was born, lol. Can't wait to see more pics of both! >hint, hint<


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here are some pics
havent decided on a barn name for Arias baby but registered name is gonna be Good Larkin Chick
Gabby's little one were calling Nevada but dont have her registerd name pinned down yet! Thanks for all the well wishes it was great sharing this with you guys and haveing a sounding board for all my frustrations! I will keep updating photos for you guys!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

How cute....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can I ask why the foal was pulled?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cute Cute Cute!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats on your gorgeous girls! They are beautiful!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

So pretty! I like "Lark' for a barn name as a play on her registration name.


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Can I ask why the foal was pulled?


Well I wasnt actually pulling only giving a little traction. She did alll the pushing herself. The reason I was in there in the first place was as she was pushing her out she managed to get a little elbow lock , both legs were coming even, so I gently pushed one and pulled one while she pushed to get them back staggered. Then I just kept traction to make sure they didnt get misaligned again. She got up and down about 6 times and then i decided it was time to fix it. I want everything to go as easy as possible for my mares, she probably would have eventually delivered her fine without but ripped more and had a tougher overall time, and Im not into that


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a cutie!! Congrats on the beautiful new girls!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on another cute filly!! :smile:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats on the new filly!!! You have 2 gorgeous fillies on your hands!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! What a pretty little girl  I hope Moms and babies are doing well. Watching this almost makes me want one...almost lol


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! All 4 are doing wonderfully! They were all out together yesterday and babies played themselves right out. Fanboys baby is a little monster she likes to run and then double barrel her mom almost got mom right in the face yesterday lol. Arias baby is the sweetheart she runs and plays but listens to mom and stays close. But gabbys baby is a few days old and thinks she owns the world lil I will try to get some video of them playing for ya!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

It was so much fun to start at the beginning of this thread and have such an exciting ending. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Any new pics? We'd love to see them both!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, I wanna see them playing!


----------

